# Help With DPF Regeneration



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, Have tryd to carry out dpf regeneration on touareg 3.0 v6 tdi (BKS). Tryd it a few times was going through all the stages in MVB 102.4 001,010 and then 100 and then goes to 000. The Fault wont clear for dpf blocked/ restricted. in MVB for dpf Capacity it goes to 0.0. any ideas?? 
Thanks Calum
Thursday,07,January,2010,14:02:12:31184
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
VAG mobile

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
14:01:37 Group 104
0.28 (no units) 
51.0 (no units) 
16.0 (no units) 
1400 km Mileage 
14:01:37 Group 101
11111111 Bin. Bits 
11111111 Bin. Bits 
00000000 Bin. Bits 
001 Bin. Bits 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
14:02:17 Group 104
0.28 (no units) 
51.0 (no units) 
15.5 (no units) 
1400 km Mileage 
14:02:17 Group 101
11111111 Bin. Bits 
11111111 Bin. Bits 
00000000 Bin. Bits 
001 Bin. Bits 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
14:02:18 Group 104
0.28 (no units) 
51.0 (no units) 
15.5 (no units) 
1400 km Mileage 
14:02:18 Group 101
11111111 Bin. Bits 
11111111 Bin. Bits 
00000000 Bin. Bits 
001 Bin. Bits 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
14:02:19 Group 104
0.28 (no units) 
51.0 (no units) 
15.5 (no units) 
1400 km Mileage 
14:02:19 Group 101
11111111 Bin. Bits 
11111111 Bin. Bits 
00000000 Bin. Bits 
001 Bin. Bits 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: REDIR FAIL!
Control Module Part Number: 7L0 907 401 B HW: 
Component and/or Version: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0070
Software Coding: 0011779
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
009263 - Diesel Particulate Filter (Bank 1): Restricted/Clogged 
P242F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 102108 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1512 /min
(no units): 183.3
(no units): 51.0
(no units): 9.0
Temperature: 354.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Pressure: 0 mbar

Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ6D061312 Mileage: 102100km/63441miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 401 B HW: 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0070 
Revision: --H03--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1466675
Coding: 0011779
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
009263 - Diesel Particulate Filter (Bank 1): Restricted/Clogged 
P242F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 102108 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
(no units): 75.2
(no units): 50.5
(no units): 0.0
Temperature: 336.3°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Pressure: 0 mbar
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 EB
Component: AL 750 6A 0879 
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 HW: 5WK 484 94
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005915 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1466675
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222 
Coding: 0000530
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3002 
Coding: 0098404
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01117 - Generator Terminal DF Load Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 F
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H11 1151 
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0010031
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2111 
Coding: 0005411
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 51810
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01126 - Engine Speed Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AT
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0114 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0300 
Coding: 0000069
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 88422
Part No: 7L0 959 701 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L6 959 703 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0202
Part No: 7L6 959 704 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0202
Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Part No: 7L6 951 171 B
Component: Innenraumsensor 0020
1 Fault Found:
00893 - Switch for Trunk Handle (E234) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 195 A
Component: Radio DE2 0012 
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 L
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000336
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
Component: RLS nicht vorhanden 
Coding: 00000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0D Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (vag-mobile)*

Take a look at what you've got in measuring block 102. 
102.1 is EGT after pre-cat
102.2 is EGT before DPF
102.3 is Differential Pressure across DPF
102.4 is Differential Pressure offset
With engine off, 102.3 should be very low. If it's more than a few mbar with engine off, chances are the differential pressure sensor is bad and is causing the ECU to incorrectly report the DPF as clogged.
-Uwe-


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (Uwe)*

Thanks, Ill Try That Tommorow!
Thanks Again!!


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (vag-mobile)*

Hi Uwe, Checked Those Blocks Read 000mbar whith engine of. and was increaseing with engine rev is this normal?? have attached some print outs from 102. 
Regards
Calum
Address 01: DTCs clearedFriday,08,January,2010,12:07:56:31184
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
VAG mobile

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:07:48 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
82.6°C Temperature 
0 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
Friday,08,January,2010,12:08:03:31184
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
VAG mobile

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:08:01 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
82.6°C Temperature 
0 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:08:37 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
76.7°C Temperature 
0 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:09:14 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
100.3°C Temperature 
14 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:09:21 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
112.1°C Temperature 
29 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
Friday,08,January,2010,12:14:51:31184
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
VAG mobile

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:14:43 Group 001
777 /min RPM 
6.0 mg/str Inj. Quantity 
227.2 bar Pressure 
80.1°C Temperature 
12:14:43 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
135.7°C Temperature 
0 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:15:00 Group 001
1911 /min RPM 
6.6 mg/str Inj. Quantity 
397.6 bar Pressure 
80.1°C Temperature 
12:15:00 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
135.7°C Temperature 
14 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:15:05 Group 001
2898 /min RPM 
9.3 mg/str Inj. Quantity 
702.9 bar Pressure 
81.0°C Temperature 
12:15:05 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
135.7°C Temperature 
29 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (7L0 907 401 B)
12:15:29 Group 001
0 /min RPM 
0.0 mg/str Inj. Quantity 
0.0 bar Pressure 
81.9°C Temperature 
12:15:29 Group 102
899.0°C Temperature 
135.7°C Temperature 
0 mbar Pressure 
0 mbar Pressure 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ6D061312 Mileage: 102130km/63460miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 401 B HW: 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0070 
Revision: --H03--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1466675
Coding: 0011779
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
009263 - Diesel Particulate Filter (Bank 1): Restricted/Clogged 
P242F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 102108 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
(no units): 70.5
(no units): 50.5
(no units): 0.0
Temperature: 135.7°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Pressure: 0 mbar
Readiness: 1 1 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 EB
Component: AL 750 6A 0879 
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 HW: 5WK 484 94
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005915 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1466675
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222 
Coding: 0000530
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3002 
Coding: 0098404
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01117 - Generator Terminal DF Load Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 F
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H11 1151 
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0010031
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2111 
Coding: 0005411
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 51810
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01126 - Engine Speed Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AT
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0114 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0300 
Coding: 0000069
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 88422
Part No: 7L0 959 701 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L6 959 703 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0202
Part No: 7L6 959 704 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0202
Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Part No: 7L6 951 171 B
Component: Innenraumsensor 0020
1 Fault Found:
00893 - Switch for Trunk Handle (E234) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 195 A
Component: Radio DE2 0012 
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 L
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000336
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
Component: RLS nicht vorhanden 
Coding: 00000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0D Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01545 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Left (G203) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (vag-mobile)*

Yes, it makes sense that the pressure across the DPF would increase as the amount of gas flowing through it increases.
As far as the fault code, I am out if ideas, except: Check with a dealer to ensure that the firmware in the ECU is up to date. 
-Uwe-


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (Uwe)*

Thanks For Your Help, Got It Booked In With The Dealer To Check For Software Issues!! Is There Any Basic Setting For Pressure Sensor??
Regards
Calum


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (vag-mobile)*

Hi Uwe, Had The Car At The Dealers Today Carried Out Software Update, Fault Still Present. The Dealer Technican Said Something About Adapting Pressure Sensor To Vehicle ECU? Is There Any Way To Do This With VCDS??
Regards
Calum


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (vag-mobile)*

Try saving a the value 1 into Adaptation Channel 083. 
-Uwe-


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (Uwe)*

Hi Uwe, Just To Keep You Updated! The Dealers Have Tried Another Pressure Sensor And Regeneration With No Luck So Theyv Senta DISS Report To The Factory To See What The Crack Is!! Thanks FOr Your Help So Far!!
Calum


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (vag-mobile)*

Please let us know what (if anything) they come up with.
-Uwe-


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (Uwe)*

No Problem Will Do Mate, The Technical Repair Enquiry Has Been Sent To Germany FOr Diagnosis Now, Been Ther For 3 Days!!
Calum


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (vag-mobile)*

Hi Uwe, Got The Car Back Form The Dealers, Looking At The Diagniosis Log, They Have Adaptd The Old DPF Back To The Car, Via Component Selection in Guided Functions! As The Ash Values Were Going Low Enough. They Said It Will Eventuly Need A New DPF. Is There Any Way To Do This With VCDS? There Is A Byte List On The Diagnostic log about Finding Out Why It Hasnt Carried Out Regeneration For MVB 101 and 106 If You Need A Copy Could Type It Up If You Want Or Could Fax It To You?? They Did Carry Out Engine ECU Update:
Old Part Number: 7L0907401B
Old Software Number: 0070
New Part Number: 7L0907401B
New Software Number: 0090.
Here Is Auto-Scan With No Faults!
Thanks Again FOr Your Help Uwe!!
Regards
Calum
Friday,15,January,2010,11:15:04:31184
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
VAG mobile
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ6D061312 Mileage: 102230km/63522miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 401 B HW: 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0090 
Revision: --H03--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1466675
Coding: 0011779
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 88422
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 EB
Component: AL 750 6A 0879 
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 HW: 5WK 484 94
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005915 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1466675
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222 
Coding: 0000530
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3002 
Coding: 0098404
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 F
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H11 1151 
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0010031
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2111 
Coding: 0005411
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 51810
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AT
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0114 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0300 
Coding: 0000069
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 88422
Part No: 7L0 959 701 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L6 959 703 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0202
Part No: 7L6 959 704 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0202
Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Part No: 7L6 951 171 B
Component: Innenraumsensor 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 195 A
Component: Radio DE2 0012 
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 L
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000336
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
Component: RLS nicht vorhanden 
Coding: 00000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0D Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Help With DPF Regeneration (vag-mobile)*

If you've got a scanner, feel free to scan it an e-mail it (include a link to this thread for context please). Faxing things is so last-century, but if that's the only way, well..
-Uwe-


----------



## pug_dari (Feb 22, 2014)

What is the final solution?, need help as cannot figured out the main solution.
I am in the same situation.

Please help


----------

